# My Mystery Plant



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

This is the best picture of my mystery plant. I know there is much going on here but my subject is the plant not the players. It is growing along with goldenrod and is the preferred flower for my bees right now.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I believe that to be golden rod too. There are many varieties. I think that is Stiff Golden Rod. 

http://www.wildflower.org/gallery/species.php?id_plant=OLRIR


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Derek,
It is likely a type of goldenrod but not the one in the link. Mine has no petals on the flower and the leaves are different. 
Dave


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

I found it. It's ohio goldenrod. Here is another photo.


----------

